# Choose between Focal or Hertz?



## Lenie (Feb 19, 2012)

If you had about $1500(give or take) to spend on component speakers w/crossovers, which would you go with, Focals or Hertz? Which set up and why. It would be good to hear from those of you who have owned one of these brand but all inputs are welcome. I'll be putting them into a high end 1968 Firebird build I've been working on for the past seven or so years. Thanks ahead of time.
Lenie


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Lenie said:


> If you had about $1500(give or take) to spend on component speakers w/crossovers, which would you go with, Focals or Hertz? Which set up and why. It would be good to hear from those of you who have owned one of these brand but all inputs are welcome. I'll be putting them into a high end 1968 Firebird build I've been working on for the past seven or so years. Thanks ahead of time.
> Lenie


What's the rest of your system? Have a processor? Do you know how to tune? What kind of music do you listen for most of the time? What are your future plans (upgrades)? 

Kelvin


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Hard to go wrong with either really but I've always been partial to Focal's sound so that's the ones I'd pick. 

Your best bet would be to find a dealer for each then cruise on down and give them a listen in person. What I like might not be what you like so you're better served auditioning them yourself.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> Hard to go wrong with either really but I've always been partial to Focal's sound so that's the ones I'd pick.
> 
> Your best bet would be to find a dealer for each then cruise on down and give them a listen in person. What I like might not be what you like so you're better served auditioning them yourself.


That's the best idea. In that price range you might even find something you love far better; Micro Precision, DynAudio, Phass. You might find you like some part of the Focal better, and some part of the Hertz better. It's not always just A or B.


----------



## Lenie (Feb 19, 2012)

subwoofery said:


> What's the rest of your system? Have a processor? Do you know how to tune? What kind of music do you listen for most of the time? What are your future plans (upgrades)?
> 
> Kelvin


Still building, as of now, no, no, all but rap, as of now JL1000 amp, JL 450/4, 2 JL 8" subs and truth be told, today I just picked up a set of MLK 165's components w/cross overs. I don't know if I'm finished or not. Tell me if this sound good or wrong. I was contemplating putting these in the package tray (68 firebird) And also purchasing from a member on here ML 1600's, 700's an 280 tweeters up front if I can find the crossovers to go w/them. Would this work? I could use all the guidance anyone of exp. can throw my way.
Thanks


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Equipment, setup, and install all play a huge role in this. I will say the times that I heard Focal set ups vs Hertz, I generally like the Focal. To me, Hertz seem to have a more "dry" or "flat" sound. You are really going to have to listen to them to get a feel.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I was a Focal fan until I heard Hertz. Then I was a Hertz fan until I heard Morel. Now I'm just stuck on Morel.


----------

